# Claire Rayner aged 79 Dies



## Donald (Oct 12, 2010)

Agony aunt and NHS campaigner Claire Rayner dies at 79



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11520609


----------



## Steff (Oct 12, 2010)

Saw this on the news at 8, very sad, been married a very long time as well, love to all x


----------



## Caroline (Oct 12, 2010)

Claire Rayner was one formidable lady, you didn't mess with her and if you did it was at your peril.  I liked her a lot.


----------



## thedame (Oct 12, 2010)

That makes me very sad  RIP Claire


----------



## Donald (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes married 53 Years and A very active campaigner for nhs and stood no nonsense and had a good way of putting things and did not shirk from saying her mind


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 12, 2010)

According to radio 4 this morning, she wanted her last words to be something along the lines of "David Cameron, don't mess up the NHS" (sorry I can't remember them precisely, but I was half asleep at the time).

Andy


----------



## Steff (Oct 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> According to radio 4 this morning, she wanted her last words to be something along the lines of "David Cameron, don't mess up the NHS" (sorry I can't remember them precisely, but I was half asleep at the time).
> 
> Andy



she said  "Tell David Cameron that if he screws up my beloved NHS I'll come back and bloody haunt him."


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 12, 2010)

Steffie said:


> she said  "Tell David Cameron that if he screws up my beloved NHS I'll come back and bloody haunt him."



That was it! 

Good on her, I say!


----------



## FM001 (Oct 12, 2010)

Steffie said:


> she said  "Tell David Cameron that if he screws up my beloved NHS I'll come back and bloody haunt him."





Let's hope she keeps her promise then, cause nowt as sure he will screw it up big style!  Claire Raynor was a lovely lady, spoke from the heart and called a spade a spade, my thoughts are with her family and loved ones.  Toby.


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 12, 2010)

She was also president of the British HUmanist Association, which seems to have gone unreported.

http://www.humanism.org.uk/home

She seems to have had a lot of hidden facets. Clearly a wonderful person.

Rob


----------



## bev (Oct 12, 2010)

She always gave good advice - how sad.Bev


----------



## Copepod (Oct 12, 2010)

As a fellow apprencticeship trained nurse, loyal supporter of NHS, although a bit younger than Claire Rayner, who last week attended the lovely humanist funeral of a friend's brother who had committed suicide, I'm very sad that we've heard the last of her live comments, but her written and spoken words will live on.


----------



## katie (Oct 12, 2010)

What this lady said on her death bed was brilliant 

Unfortunately it seems Cameron is already screwing up the NHS and Uni fees


----------



## cazscot (Oct 13, 2010)

So sad, she was a great campaigner and advisor


----------

